# Time Change!!!



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't forget....

Set your clocks back one hour tonight....

I can use the extra hour this go-around!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 31, 2015)

I always like gaining an hour, sux losing one


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2015)

Instead of my 24 hour tour, I have a 25 hour tour. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 1, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Instead of my 24 hour tour, I have a 25 hour tour.
> 
> M.



May the trauma gods keep you ever in their favour.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 1, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Instead of my 24 hour tour, I have a 25 hour tour.
> 
> M.


I always ended up with a 9 hour instead of 7 in the spring because the relief shift NEVER remembers.  Now I just get t deal with a 5 year old who doesn't care.:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2015)

policemedic said:


> May the trauma gods keep you ever in their favour.



That remains to be seen. Bars letting out. Maybe a pin job on I95? Or a shooting in the PJs...

M.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Or a shooting in the PJs...
> 
> M.



Dude, this board accepts all kinds, so if that's how you want to roll we won't care. I will say a fetish for a certain Air Force job is a bit unusual though. What's next? Creeping on a Nightstalker?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Dude, this board accepts all kinds, so if that's how you want to roll we won't care. I will say a fetish for a certain Air Force job is a bit unusual though. What's next? Creeping on a Nightstalker?



 Hasn't that's already been done?


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Hasn't that's already been done?



Not in some time which makes it abnormal by today's standards.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Dude, this board accepts all kinds, so if that's how you want to roll we won't care. I will say a fetish for a certain Air Force job is a bit unusual though. What's next? Creeping on a Nightstalker?



PJs=projects...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2015)

Muppet said:


> PJs=projects...
> 
> M.



You shoot people in the projects while wearing your pajamas?  WUT??????????????


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You shoot people in the projects while wearing your pajamas?  WUT??????????????



Population reproductive control??


----------

